# Apache22 + Tomcat6 Integration



## sramaswamy (Feb 25, 2010)

Can somebody please detail out the steps for integrating Apache22 and Tomcat6 (using mod_jk-apache2) on FreeBSD8?


----------



## sramaswamy (Feb 26, 2010)

Followed the configuration in the link/discussion below and "Problem is Solved". Thanks.

http://www.mail-archive.com/users@tomcat.apache.org/msg24828.html


----------

